# Just want to brag.....



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello All,

I haven't logged on in a good while to being so busy. South Central Texas from San Antonio to Austin is where my company operates although we do go down to Kennedy and Gonzales and even as far as Houson or Waco.

Drywall work has definitely been rising and there is somewhat of a shortage of laborers. No, I don't hire illegals and I am Mexican and no I am not cheap. I refuse to lower the price to such quality work my guys and I produce. Anyways, to where I was headed with this topic.

Have all of you been staying busy?

I remember 3 years ago I had to "forcefully" get 9-5 job due to very slow work conditions but now (thank the Lord) I am keeping my guys busy for Ashton Woods Homes from Atlanta and some big commercial builders where I am bidding jobs as high as $50,000 and I get Them :thumbup: plus some other custom home builders and general homeowners are keeping us busy as well. Hotels and apartments due to the oil rush down here are becoming the norm now too.

I have a gymnasium coming up in 2 weeks and it has walls as high as 36 feet. How will my hangers reach the top? Lift, of course, but I bet it will be a pain and endless having to lower to pick up a sheet then raise it again and hang at the very top. We will see how it goes!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad that it has picked up for you, lets hope it continues.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's awesome Floatking, Glad to hear it. Throw us some pics someday.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Tried to get Ashton woods work here. They wanted ridiculously low pricing... hope you are making money off them.


----------



## Dan the taper (Feb 24, 2014)

What are you able to pay your tapers? Piece rate for residential.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Good to hear man! Also glad to hear you don't let the "job creators" exploit you because of your heritage:thumbup:
I've gone from "forced labor" at Walmart to illegal wages for fully insured subcontractors back to 'high dollar' pay over the last 5 years. 
Here in Maryland the 'undocumented' have either demanded equal pay or moved on. I say F-kin' A!!! Skill is skill....doesn't matter where you're from or what a paper says. 

Now if we could only get homeowners to stop thinking they know more than the pros............goddamn reality TV


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

Dan the taper said:


> What are you able to pay your tapers? Piece rate for residential.


No lie, for residential and production homes such as Ashton Woods in San Antonio and New Braunfels I pay-$3 a 4x8 board to hang, $3 to tape and float and finish, $1.20 to texture. 

David Weekley-$2.80 a 4x8 board San Antonio, hang, $2.80 to tape and finish, $1.20 to texture. 

Production home builders are only paying .28-.35 per board foot depending on size of the home to hang, tape/float, texture thus the reason I pay so low. They supply drywall, I supply the rest. I only do it to keep my guys busy. Honestly, I am only making $300 a home and that is before I send my touch-up guy to make sure the house is ready for move-in. (texture touch-ups, any mess ups on my crews fault, they pay me a few extra bucks for electrician made holes) :furious:

Custom homes and homeowners without a builder are paying a little better, although, they always goes for the lowest bid. Luckily, all of us drywall contractors have been busy so prices are picking up slightly but some of my competition is still pricing their jobs low. I have no clue how they manage to charge $11 a 4x8 (without supplying drywall) and still pay their mortgage, office, and truck. Maybe because they pay their guys chit. Every one of my crews says I pay them better than anyone else but, like anyone else, i have downtime and they go back and work for my chitty competition.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> That's awesome Floatking, Glad to hear it. Throw us some pics someday.


Visit my Facebook page, I promise its my company. lol

Facebook.com/drywallnewbraunfels

All of my work is on there. Please visit and like my page and leave a comment! Appeciate everyones support! I can return the favor as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel very sick!!!.....Htf can you live on that kind of pay??":???



OH MY!!!!! NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

I know how, when and where to spend my money. It sounds like little but me being the drywall contractor, It all adds up and I do make a few bucks. 

As for what i pay my guys, they still make money. 
6 guys can hang 500 sheets in two days (I have witnessed one of my crews finish in one day) so do the math. 5 guys making $110 a day, the 6th guy is the crew leader since I hire subcontractors. Comes out to $1100. Total for 500 [email protected]$3 a sheet=$1,500 minus the $1100= $200 a day for the crew leader=$1000 a 5day week with me at least. other companies are paying cheaper than me. When it comes to custom homes, we all pay a little more though.

Now the finishers are a little different, crew leader makes about $800 a week depending on how many guys he has along with him and how fast they move. Truth is, hangers and texture crews are making a bit more money due to only touching and seeing the boards once.

It sucks though. We should all be making more money. But for now we are doing pretty good down here in Texas. Remodels and patchwork is where its at.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

and no one is paying taxes, or insurance, or saving for retirement.....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

floatking said:


> I know how, when and where to spend my money. It sounds like little but me being the drywall contractor, It all adds up and I do make a few bucks.
> 
> As for what i pay my guys, they still make money.
> 6 guys can hang 500 sheets in two days (I have witnessed one of my crews finish in one day) so do the math. 5 guys making $110 a day, the 6th guy is the crew leader since* I hire subcontractors*. Comes out to $1100. Total for 500 [email protected]$3 a sheet=$1,500 minus the $1100= $200 a day for the crew leader=$1000 a 5day week with me at least. other companies are paying cheaper than me. When it comes to custom homes, we all pay a little more though.
> ...


 This is the lack of respect for labor I was referring too. What is worse is that the OP honestly thinks this is acceptable.

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...ependent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

floatking said:


> (I have witnessed one of my crews finish in one day) s.


500 Boards?


----------



## Dan the taper (Feb 24, 2014)

That is approximately 9 cents a foot for 8 foot board. I'm assuming you are using 48 inch board and not the 54 inch board?

It's going to depend on the complexity of the house as to whether or not a taper can make decent wages.

I just finished a house in Casa Grande, AZ. It paid 10 cents per foot and was all flat 9 foot throughout. It was hung with 54 inch board so I only had the one horizontal joint and they also use 12 foot board to cut down on the number of butts.

That's the good news. The bad news is that it probably had close to a thousand lineal feet of metal bullnose to run and this was a small house.

It took me 4 days by myself to tape and finish. It paid me $700. You don't get rich as a taper here in Arizona.

What are your houses like in Texas? Are they mostly flat 8 foot? How many feet of metal?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Dan the taper said:


> It took me 4 days by myself to tape and finish. It paid me $700. You don't get rich as a taper here in Arizona.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan the taper said:


> You don't get rich as a taper here in Arizona.


You won't...That's for sure!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow that's hardly enough to make you leave the house for a day much less four.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My personal best, I made $365ish in 8-9hrs. Taping a 220 sheet house out. Didn't get all the angles in.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

$1200 10 hrs. :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PB $9600 for 80 hours + a $2200 laser. Suspended grid.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

jackleg said:


> and no one is paying taxes, or insurance, or saving for retirement.....


Look, if no one paid taxes, I wouldn't have a company. All my guys are LEGAL, I can't make that any more clear. IRS has never sent me any notices for any of my guys not paying their taxes. I don't think it is acceptable but what can I possibly do to make it any better? Every drywall contractor down here in San Antonio, Texas is paying what I pay and some are paying LESS. I pay a bit more for custom homes. As for my subs, they are Independent Contractors. I don't withhold taxes and I sure don't control everything they do. I am not new to this so please, I don't need a link to the IRS website.

They do what they want with what I pay them, if they are saving, good. If not, oh well. I used to tape and float and I saved and had a nice vehicle and fed my family, and as a contractor I still do. I do make them sign a hold harmless agreement and a few of my crews as well as i carry a minimum of 1 million dollar insurance as required by Ashton Woods and several other builders we work for.

I know it is hard to believe but down here in the south, its what it is.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

I meant 500 8' boards so 333 12 footers. Yeah some of my amigos are fast. Screws to fill-in, nails to tack the perimeter to hold the board up. My guys are good. You may not believe but if you ever plan a trip to Texas please give me a call to set up an appointment to watch my guys work. Clean cuts, no chitty work.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

Dan the taper said:


> That is approximately 9 cents a foot for 8 foot board. I'm assuming you are using 48 inch board and not the 54 inch board?
> 
> It's going to depend on the complexity of the house as to whether or not a taper can make decent wages.
> 
> ...


We use only 4x12 boards. But we pay by the 4x8 board or board foot, whichever is easiest. For a 400 4x8 board home, i use about 1100 lineal feet of bullnose bead. Arches, outside corners and splayed and around windows. We used to pay $1 for each piece but everyone started lowballing and we can't even charge the builders extra for bullnose.

House complexity depends on the builder. Some are 8' ceilings flat, other builders have subdivisions where they build homes with raised boxes in ceilings such as master bedroom, etc with 10' flat throughout. You can look up M/I homes, Ashton Woods Homes, David Weekley Homes on Google. Click on their page and view a subdivision in the San Antonio area to get a 3D walkthrough of their homes and get an idea of what we work with down here.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as custom homes go, out of city type houses, I manage to pay my guys $3.50 to hang, $3.50 to tape and float, $1.50 to texture.
I provide materials to my tapers and screws for my hangers except for the texture material. He provides his own mud.

Commercial projects down here are paid alot better. Some 4,000+ square foot homes with 20 foot ceilings I pay $4 to hang, $4 to tape and $1.75 to texture. Just really depends. I know i made a few of yall a little ticked off but hey, im being honest. I dont think it is acceptable but come down here and try to change the drywall game by raising prices and I guarantee you wont land any jobs.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That's the price of living in an area full of cheap labor.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

floatking said:


> I meant 500 8' boards so 333 12 footers. Yeah some of my amigos are fast. Screws to fill-in, nails to tack the perimeter to hold the board up. My guys are good. You may not believe but if you ever plan a trip to Texas please give me a call to set up an appointment to watch my guys work. Clean cuts, no chitty work.


Your hangers must be Mexican? I have a hanger who works for me and I can truly say I don't know another one who hangs as fast as clean as he does. ****, sometimes I have t tell him to slow down! He's a Mexican immigrant who's hanged rock for about 25 years and the last 3 years has become a pretty good finisher.
Prices in the southwest have always been a little ****ty. That's why when the east coasters move in, we have to remember to raise our price a bit.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah all of my guys are Mexican I am Mexican. lol. well my fellow EastCoasters, please move over here so we can bump our prices! lol

yeah full of cheap labor but hey im living and growing and saving so its all good. it works out for me!


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Good lord...and he said he wanted to brag??? How about this float. Just the jobs form last week.(slow week) Profit after all labor and material. 137-12s 1900.00, 540-12 7650.00, 268 12s 4356.00, 55-12s 1100.00. AND IM IN THE DEEP SOUTH. rise your prices bro...your doing yourself and everyone around you a disservice. fyi...my guys 7.00 hang and 8-10 finish...all smooth wall no texture. There is people around you float making this kind of money...you just don't know it!! You allow yourself and your workers to be taken advantage of over and over


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

hey, your profit and prices are for Level 5. those prices are correct. I made $3000 on a 4,000 square foot home without doing anything but supply materials to my guys and get them paid.

prices i have posted are for residential production homes such DR Horton Homes, those houses are textured so my guys roll them out quick. 

i am not doing anyone a disservice. I know what everyone around me is charging because if i was really charging builders too low I would not have been rejected by them. i was bragging about how much work I have not how much i was making.


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

where in the DEEP SOUTH are you at? 
Trust me i was doing mainly remodels for the longest time because for new construction i was charging too high according to everyone. until i got the hang of it now and im on a roll and i do pay my guys better than my competition because i dont believe on low wages


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

floatking said:


> No lie, for residential and production homes such as Ashton Woods in San Antonio and New Braunfels I pay-$3 a 4x8 board to hang, $3 to tape and float and finish, $1.20 to texture.
> 
> David Weekley-$2.80 a 4x8 board San Antonio, hang, $2.80 to tape and finish, $1.20 to texture.
> 
> ...


I dont know mybe you forgot a "0" :whistling2:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

floatking said:


> hey, your profit and prices are for Level 5. those prices are correct. I made $3000 on a 4,000 square foot home without doing anything but supply materials to my guys and get them paid.
> 
> prices i have posted are for residential production homes such DR Horton Homes, those houses are textured so my guys roll them out quick.
> 
> i am not doing anyone a disservice. I know what everyone around me is charging because if i was really charging builders too low I would not have been rejected by them. i was bragging about how much work I have not how much i was making.


No they will not reject you...you are their best friend. They only problem they have is jeans with small pockets:whistling2:


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

And the problem you have is reading my posts correctly. 

Production homes which are cheap to begin with, I only make about $300 a home. If you have ever even tried to work for a national company such as Dr Horton, David Weekley, KB Homes they tell you right away what they are paying and not a penny more 

Custom homes , level 5 smooth walls no texture, I make a lot more. I set my own price in these.

Do you even drywall, bro? Where in DEEP South are you located? Couldn't even answer that.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

floatking said:


> And the problem you have is reading my posts correctly.
> 
> Production homes which are cheap to begin with, I only make about $300 a home. If you have ever even tried to work for a national company such as Dr Horton, David Weekley, KB Homes they tell you right away what they are paying and not a penny more
> 
> ...


Oh yea i drywall. :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

floatking said:


> Look, if no one paid taxes, I wouldn't have a company. All my guys are LEGAL, I can't make that any more clear. IRS has never sent me any notices for any of my guys not paying their taxes. I don't think it is acceptable but what can I possibly do to make it any better? Every drywall contractor down here in San Antonio, Texas is paying what I pay and some are paying LESS. I pay a bit more for custom homes. As for my subs, they are Independent Contractors. I don't withhold taxes and I sure don't control everything they do. I am not new to this so please, I don't need a link to the IRS website.
> 
> They do what they want with what I pay them, if they are saving, good. If not, oh well. I used to tape and float and I saved and had a nice vehicle and fed my family, and as a contractor I still do. I do make them sign a hold harmless agreement and a few of my crews as well as i carry a minimum of 1 million dollar insurance as required by Ashton Woods and several other builders we work for.
> 
> I know it is hard to believe but down here in the south, its what it is.


It is said that the IRS loses billions annually to the scam called Independent Contractor. The builder profits from the scam at the expense of the employees and the honestly run business' throughout the nation. these employees do not pay the proper amount of income taxes, payroll taxes (Social Security), disability insurance, and unemployment insurance. Having a contractors license, and stealing from the honest in our society is still being a thief.

This race to the bottom also creates a false economy based on lower wages. The employees pay less into SS, so when it does come time to retire they will become a greater burden on the system. Why is it that those who complain about social programs are the ones who create the need for them? Please do not attempt to justify breaking the law anymore. Just because everyone is speeding on the freeway doesn't mean you're not breaking the law. Although, speeding is an infraction, and misclassification of employees as Independent Contractor is a felony.

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-%26-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

i hire independent contractors, they have their employees. I am a drywall contractor. its okay if you don't understand. i file my taxes like i am supposed to, go to a tax agent and everything is good. 4 years in business, no problems. i'm not trying to justify anything illegal. things are a little different offline. 

back to the topic, hope you are staying busy and getting your name out there.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

$300 profit . All that overhead you have to deal with and only $300 a house? I wouldn't touch a tract house if I didnt' make $1000 per house lol. Guess that's why I don't do any tract work  To me you are basically breaking even and rolling money over to finance the next job for the tract builder. Sometimes its better to do less and make more. Trust me on this one. I am have the same type of business as you do :thumbsup:


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for not bringing me down, TF. i understand everyone has a reputation and im only posting the truth of what is going on down south. if they dont like it, leave it.

Anyway, yes i do make some profit from tract homes, not much, but i get them to keep my guys busy when no one else has work. Everyone knows custom homes, commercial and remodeling are the money makers and less hassle with repairs. And i do have custom builders that build throughout the year too, like i said, I just like to keep my guys moving.

tract homes mark so many little things that its like, "that little drop of texture doesn't look like the rest" oh well. we working. 

FYI-custom homes i profit a minimum of $1100 a home on homes that take Orange Peel and square corners.
Hand trowel and Level 5 finishes even more.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> It is said that the IRS loses billions annually to the scam called Independent Contractor. The builder profits from the scam at the expense of the employees and the honestly run business' throughout the nation. these employees do not pay the proper amount of income taxes, payroll taxes (Social Security), disability insurance, and unemployment insurance. Having a contractors license, and stealing from the honest in our society is still being a thief.
> 
> This race to the bottom also creates a false economy based on lower wages. The employees pay less into SS, so when it does come time to retire they will become a greater burden on the system. Why is it that those who complain about social programs are the ones who create the need for them? Please do not attempt to justify breaking the law anymore. Just because everyone is speeding on the freeway doesn't mean you're not breaking the law. Although, speeding is an infraction, and misclassification of employees as Independent Contractor is a felony.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-%26-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


Didn't you just hire a independent contractor to put in a new concrete driveway? Did you keep it out of Obama's hand?:yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Didn't you just hire a independent contractor to put in a new concrete driveway? Did you keep it out of Obama's hand?:yes:


 No, he's my neighbor, and there's no 1099 involved. The placement is in the morning. I'm not a contractor either, and I always worked for a shop that had real employees. Please tell me you don't do this? This practice is what keeps prices down.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you pay your neighbor or his concrete company? I report all my earnings yearly.


----------



## DevineDrywall (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey so this is my first post on a drywall a forum... A little history real quick.. Im 34 and ive been in the trade since i was 15 learning to Hang with my older brother after school... When i graduated 18 i went right into commercial for Rolands Drywall, by that time i knew my skill well as i was trained as a piece worker ... So i started at 18 an hour and anywhere from 8-10 a sheet to hang .... Later i learned to tape and 12 years later get 30-35 an hour and 12-16 a board to tape ( always 4x12 ) anything else is a waste if you really know whats up... My brother and i are no joke and the real deal! When we walk on a big job with a few thousand boards like a hotel or school or office and its gravy piece work, the ten other tapers that have been there know they are going somewhere else.... We are known for blowing out jobs 400-500 sheets at a time every 5 days.... And we do it every single week and we do not drop quality! Idk im not just saying this but we also have a quality no one else can even come close to! And doing it faster then he rest! ... We dont even work 40 hours.. We are done by 1-2 everyday! But we pull 5-6 flats to anyones 1 .... We are hawk n trowel tapers and we only use 16" flat trowel.... We dont need a bucket of trowels and everyone needs to throw that damn curve in the trash lol ... Its pointless and you will feel whatever it coated!! 16" flat... Use 8-10 " of it when you bond and full trowel finish and ****s are flat!! We also use the tube system but thats it for tools!!! Anyways yea 3 bucks a board?? 10" bucks a day??? Cmon dude!! Our skill is worth A lot more then that!its an art that people just dont take the pride in anymore and its guys like you that cut prices in half and do horrible work that are ruining it for the rest!! .... We dont even need to ask we just get it but thats cause we have busted our ass to build the rep we have and now we get calls and have no short of work .... Plus we can make upto 3 grand a week each if we want it bad but average 1,800 a week .... Now i want to put a crew together and line up work for them so our sons have a future to count on!! But im nervous and dont know where to start with that whole thing??


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)




----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

DevineDrywall said:


> Hey so this is my first post on a drywall a forum... A little history real quick.. Im 34 and ive been in the trade since i was 15 learning to Hang with my older brother after school... When i graduated 18 i went right into commercial for Rolands Drywall, by that time i knew my skill well as i was trained as a piece worker ... So i started at 18 an hour and anywhere from 8-10 a sheet to hang .... Later i learned to tape and 12 years later get 30-35 an hour and 12-16 a board to tape ( always 4x12 ) anything else is a waste if you really know whats up... My brother and i are no joke and the real deal! When we walk on a big job with a few thousand boards like a hotel or school or office and its gravy piece work, the ten other tapers that have been there know they are going somewhere else.... We are known for blowing out jobs 400-500 sheets at a time every 5 days.... And we do it every single week and we do not drop quality! Idk im not just saying this but we also have a quality no one else can even come close to! And doing it faster then he rest! ... We dont even work 40 hours.. We are done by 1-2 everyday! But we pull 5-6 flats to anyones 1 .... We are hawk n trowel tapers and we only use 16" flat trowel.... We dont need a bucket of trowels and everyone needs to throw that damn curve in the trash lol ... Its pointless and you will feel whatever it coated!! 16" flat... Use 8-10 " of it when you bond and full trowel finish and ****s are flat!! We also use the tube system but thats it for tools!!! Anyways yea 3 bucks a board?? 10" bucks a day??? Cmon dude!! Our skill is worth A lot more then that!its an art that people just dont take the pride in anymore and its guys like you that cut prices in half and do horrible work that are ruining it for the rest!! .... We dont even need to ask we just get it but thats cause we have busted our ass to build the rep we have and now we get calls and have no short of work .... Plus we can make upto 3 grand a week each if we want it bad but average 1,800 a week .... Now i want to put a crew together and line up work for them so our sons have a future to count on!! But im nervous and dont know where to start with that whole thing??


MACHINE springs 2 mind!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Would be interesting to see a hand finisher coat as fast as a box :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

DevineDrywall said:


> Hey so this is my first post on a drywall a forum... A little history real quick.. Im 34 and ive been in the trade since i was 15 learning to Hang with my older brother after school... When i graduated 18 i went right into commercial for Rolands Drywall, by that time i knew my skill well as i was trained as a piece worker ... So i started at 18 an hour and anywhere from 8-10 a sheet to hang .... Later i learned to tape and 12 years later get 30-35 an hour and 12-16 a board to tape ( always 4x12 ) anything else is a waste if you really know whats up... My brother and i are no joke and the real deal! When we walk on a big job with a few thousand boards like a hotel or school or office and its gravy piece work, the ten other tapers that have been there know they are going somewhere else.... We are known for blowing out jobs 400-500 sheets at a time every 5 days.... And we do it every single week and we do not drop quality! Idk im not just saying this but we also have a quality no one else can even come close to! And doing it faster then he rest! ... We dont even work 40 hours.. We are done by 1-2 everyday! But we pull 5-6 flats to anyones 1 .... We are hawk n trowel tapers and we only use 16" flat trowel.... We dont need a bucket of trowels and everyone needs to throw that damn curve in the trash lol ... Its pointless and you will feel whatever it coated!! 16" flat... Use 8-10 " of it when you bond and full trowel finish and ****s are flat!! We also use the tube system but thats it for tools!!! Anyways yea 3 bucks a board?? 10" bucks a day??? Cmon dude!! Our skill is worth A lot more then that!its an art that people just dont take the pride in anymore and its guys like you that cut prices in half and do horrible work that are ruining it for the rest!! .... We dont even need to ask we just get it but thats cause we have busted our ass to build the rep we have and now we get calls and have no short of work .... Plus we can make upto 3 grand a week each if we want it bad but average 1,800 a week .... Now i want to put a crew together and line up work for them so our sons have a future to count on!! But im nervous and dont know where to start with that whole thing??


Goody for you. A little hard work never hurts anyone. If I hung 45 10's on metal I could go home. My partner and I would be in the truck by 1. I only made money like that when I worked overtime on weekends, but my union benefits pay me to stay home now!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DevineDrywall said:


> Now i want to put a crew together and line up work for them so our sons have a future to count on!! But im nervous and dont know where to start with that whole thing??


 That should be easy since you've built such a name in the business,,,
Talk to the big commercial contractors you've worked for, get some blueprints, estimate the work then take some of the 1.2million you earned and some of the 1.2million your brother earned in the last 15 years and bankroll the jobs. You can do it:yes:. Good luck.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

DevineDrywall said:


> Hey so this is my first post on a drywall a forum... A little history real quick.. Im 34 and ive been in the trade since i was 15 learning to Hang with my older brother after school... When i graduated 18 i went right into commercial for Rolands Drywall, by that time i knew my skill well as i was trained as a piece worker ... So i started at 18 an hour and anywhere from 8-10 a sheet to hang .... Later i learned to tape and 12 years later get 30-35 an hour and 12-16 a board to tape ( always 4x12 ) anything else is a waste if you really know whats up... My brother and i are no joke and the real deal! When we walk on a big job with a few thousand boards like a hotel or school or office and its gravy piece work, the ten other tapers that have been there know they are going somewhere else.... We are known for blowing out jobs 400-500 sheets at a time every 5 days.... And we do it every single week and we do not drop quality! Idk im not just saying this but we also have a quality no one else can even come close to! And doing it faster then he rest! ... We dont even work 40 hours.. We are done by 1-2 everyday! But we pull 5-6 flats to anyones 1 .... We are hawk n trowel tapers and we only use 16" flat trowel.... We dont need a bucket of trowels and everyone needs to throw that damn curve in the trash lol ... Its pointless and you will feel whatever it coated!! 16" flat... Use 8-10 " of it when you bond and full trowel finish and ****s are flat!! We also use the tube system but thats it for tools!!! Anyways yea 3 bucks a board?? 10" bucks a day??? Cmon dude!! Our skill is worth A lot more then that!its an art that people just dont take the pride in anymore and its guys like you that cut prices in half and do horrible work that are ruining it for the rest!! .... We dont even need to ask we just get it but thats cause we have busted our ass to build the rep we have and now we get calls and have no short of work .... Plus we can make upto 3 grand a week each if we want it bad but average 1,800 a week .... Now i want to put a crew together and line up work for them so our sons have a future to count on!! But im nervous and dont know where to start with that whole thing??



Your name isn't Todd by any chance is it?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> Your name isn't Todd by any chance is it?


No...it's Christmas turkey .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Deerhunter_28 said:


> Your name isn't Todd by any chance is it?


Why did Todd work you out of work?:jester:


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

No 
Just knew a guy from Maine in the drywall business that talked a big game.


----------

